# For D - "Normal Stool Formula"



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

I was searching the net and came across this site: www.shamanbotanicals.com They have a product called "Normal Stool Formula" containing their patented ingredient SP-303, which is advertised as being for diarrhea, and mentions success for people with IBS.Has anyone tried this? Any feedback??They sell it online from their site, and apparently they also sell it at "The Medicine Shoppe" stores.It sounds promising...but it seems like it's only available in the U.S. - and I'm in Canada!!! And their website doesn't deliver to Canada! If anyone knows another place that would ship to Canada please let me know, because I want to give this a try.Incidentally, there are a few articles on the company and product you can find...do a search on "Normal Stool Formula" on Google to read.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2000)

My reseatch Gastro in Australia found out about this and let me know about it's success in Watery Stools evident in AIDS patients.He has managed to get some from U.S to Australia, soon I'll know how because he is sending me some and info on it this week...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

I ordered it here: http://www.diarrheasolutions.com Lot's of info worth reading there. I don't know what that other site is about - seems to be same company.And, just like it says no more diarrhea and no constipation - I use one a day, person that told me about it uses 1/2 a pill a day which didn't work for me.I haven't seen it in stores.I went back to the site and the shipping part - they ship it anywhere and use UPS for overseas.[This message has been edited by daveer (edited 07-21-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

Daveer, do you really take this stuff???I want so to try it, it sounds very promising....but I've been fooled before. What, if any, are the side effects??? Is it in tablet or capsule???? Does it come in liquid???? Do you have to take it everyday, or can you take it prn (as needed)???I may step out on a limb and give this one a try, just a bit skeptical...... Thanks, ronty


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

Also, NU, let us know what you find out!!! ronty


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

Ronty93,It's a green tablet. I haven't had or heard of any problems taking daily and also don't see why you can't take as needed because it worked within a few hours. You sould read through the web site, a lot of information on it there. Here is their clinical data: http://www.diarrheasolutions.com/clinical.htm (if you understand what it all means let me know)Here is a whole bunch of articles including an interview with the CEO. GNC is going to sell the stuff: http://www.diarrheasolutions.com/pressreleases.htm From what I read it looks like it was originally for AIDS patients because it's suppose to be safe when used with other drugs. The stuff comes from a tree in the jungle. I know it used to cost a lot more and is now about 1/2 the price it was.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

Ronty,Also the person that told me about it does not have diarrhea like me. She gets cramps and constipation. 1/2 a tablet a day is what she takes. She said she took two a day for awhile and then cut back and found 1/2 will work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Hey all...I ordered a bottle of 60 from diarrheasolutions.com as well...I hope it doesn't take too long to get here (how come we're always so impatient!).I have to say, it SOUNDS great...I just hope it lives up to its write-up. The news about GNC carrying it is fantastic...I just hope the GNC stores in Canada carry it, the news release wasn't exactly explicit when the deal with GNC would kick in (again-assuming it works for me!).I'll keep you all posted with the results.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

I saw it on Dr. Wiel's web site. I got a 120 count bottle. Works works works. I don't know anything about this D&C difference, what is it? I get diarrhea off and on like crazy. I don't want to hear I've got IBS. Sounds like hell. My doc thinks it's a reaction to something I eat but did tell me if it's a bug the off the shelf stuff keeps the bug in (if that helps because this stuff says it doesn't). I don't even want to go in, I just called and am going to try stop taking NSF to see if I have any problems. Here is what Dr. wiel said: You also might try a new product called SB-Normal Stool Formula, a standardized extract from the sap of the Croton lechleri tree, which is found in the Amazon rain forest. The formula contains SP-303, a proanthocyanidin that has been clinically tested and found to be a safe and effective remedy for different types of watery stools. This age-old treatment, used for centuries by shamans and traditional healers in Peru, seems to prevent fluid loss and promote stool formation by normalizing the amount of chloride ions and water secreted into the bowel.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Painten - thanks for the info. I too saw it on Dr. Weil - otherwise I never would of heard of it.You say you get Diarrhea off-and-on; are you taking the NSF every day then? How much (e.g. 1 pill a day?) I noticed the website says you can take up to 8 pills a day, but I imagine that must be for brutal D - and I think this product is also used by AIDS patients and people infected with cholera. I'm certainly hoping 1 or 2 pills a day will be ample for me, because it certainly is expensive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Hey Ropesend2 a day. One in the morning and one at 2pm everyday. I tell you it works for me. Yes off and on and I would like to know if it's something I am eating. I plan to make a radical diet change and stop using NSF to see what happens. I went back and read through the earlier link to the news releases. This product has been around for awhile and they have spent a lot of time and money in FDA trials. It's not something someone pulled out of their hat.I see all this talk about prescription medication and side effects. I don't know why more people have not tried Normal Stool Formula. From what I read it would seem it works for both constipation and diarrhea (is that the difference between C&D?)hence the name "Normal Stool Formula"Anyway if it doesn't work for you just ask for your money back. I would of had it not worked for me. It only costs 50 cents a pill.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

Noticed a new newswire release posted on their website: www.diarrheasolutions.com/pressreleases.htm It says starting Aug 4 they're going to start more actively marketing their product to such groups as IBS Self-Help groups...still waiting for my order to arrive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

Hi all,I ordered a bottle of 60 this morning and the order taker said they would be here in two to three days. He's in San Francisco - hope that helps. I'll keep you posted.Carlene in San Diego


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Bump.CarlenRae - one thing I forgot to ask in my other post was how long it took for you to work? Did you symptoms persist for a couple of days and then get better?thanks again


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Lots of Positive feedback for Shaman's product. There is another thread with the SHAMAN title listed just after this one...I've posted my experiences there if your interested. I STRONGLY recommend it if you have D. I started with one pill but went to four pills a day now...two in morning, two in the evening. Amazing. Simply amazing.And I would call them to see if they would specially ship it to you in Canada...they are supposed to be working to help out all people, so I don't see why they would limit their direct distribution right now. Aquilius


----------

